
Ask HN: What are the chances of getting H1B1 visa - ainiriand
I am a software engineer with 8+ years of experience and I was wondering what are the chances of getting a job offer with company sponsorship to apply for visa. I feel like the chances have decreased, opinions?
Edit: small typo.
======
ebpo
I share the same question.

